# No Mac OS X on my Mac...Please Help



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

I am in a panic and down to my last hope and was wondering if you have a quick moment to spare to provide me some helpful advice. 



The situation: I was a 10.6.8 Mac OSX user up until yesterday. Out of curiosity and other advantages I decided to install 10.7.5. Here's where I did my first few mistakes. I don't have a Time Machine or stone Capsule, nor did I back up my system to an external drive, as these were both inaccessible. 10.7.5 was looking pretty good until my brother realized many of the created and originally developed Apple software/apps were no longer working. We wanted to downgrade, now it's an epic fail because my Mac doesn't have any OS on it. After startup it goes straight to Disk Utility menu. 



All I want to do is use 10.6.8 (still deciding on purchasing) CD and go back to normal. We have our important files saved, so we don't care if it goes back to factory defaults. 

Money is very tight around here and I have to really be certain if I purchase the 10.6.8 CD from Apple Store, that I can get it back to its proper function.


I know you offer free advice. I don't have the funds to pay for AppleCare. I hope you can guide me in the process of getting my Mac to work again.


Thank you so much in advance. I hope to hear from you. I don't have any other options due to financial restrictions, else this would've been handled hours go.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

You can purchase a Snow Leopard install DVD for $20 from Apple here: Mac OS X 10.6 Snow Leopard - Apple Store (U.S.)

If you computer previously was running Snow Leopard, then you should be able to install it from the Retail install disc.


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok, this is something I was considering on doing. I just wanted to double check to make sure that once I have the 10.6.8 dvd from Apple app store, that my mac would return to its defaulted state.

One thing to add, now when it starts up it goes directly to the disk utility, and the Mac HD is locked, and only the Recovery HD is accessible. What should I do about this?

Would the new dvd run everything normal?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

The Recovery HD will reinstall 10.7.5, you do not want to do anything with that.

When you run the DVD, you will be able to use a Disk Utility on the DVD to format the entire drive removing any trace of previous OS install. Then after that you will be able to install Snow Leopard from Scratch.


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks MartyF81, I truly appreciate your time to respond and provide the best advice I've been waiting to hear since yesterday. I'll place my order, and let you know how it goes.

P.S. I can order the dvd from another computer (currently using my pc to communicate while the mac is temporarily out of service)?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes. They just ship you a box with the DVD in it. It does not matter what computer you ordered it from.


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok. I have an Apple Account, but currently don't have a cc, would I be able to use my parent's card instead? Or would it be best if they create their own account with Apple.


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

Your parents will need to order it for you. It will not matter which account it is ordered from.


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you so much! I'll update you in a few days.


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

*My Mac HD is missing, Can't Install 10.6.3 Install DVD*

Hi,

Once again I need the experts willing to help me figure out what's wrong with my system. I purchased 10.6.0 but they sent me 10.6.3 Install DVD, and I tried to see if it would help get my system back in order. Unfortunately, once I got to the disk utility, only the Recovery HD was visible.

I want to know, what options would I have if I try clicking on the Recovery HD (OS 10.7.5). Would I then be able to revert back to 10.6.3 using the install dvd I have?

Basically, the Mac HD isn't shown in the menu, just Recovery HD. What does that mean, and how can I get my HD back? The 10.6.3 installation dvd continues to eject itself.

Also, what about using a Bootcamp 10.6 cd, would that bring my system to its actual default?

Thanks!


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

10.6.3 is fine. It is showing only the Recovery HD because that is the only partition you currently have. You will need to erase and repartition the drive.

Here are step by step instructions from Apple on how to install the OS, including Part 1 which explains how to properly erase the drive to prepare it for installation.

Mac OS X v10.6 Snow Leopard: How to Erase and Install


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Since it's still the same problem, I've merged the threads so all the info is in the same spot.

As for the version, you don't want 10.6.0, it'll have too many bugs, and may not even have the drivers needed for your hardware if 10.6 was the installed OS on your Mac new. Once a newer version of the OS is installed, you can't go back without reformatting the hard drive, so installing 10.7 will not help. The Boot Camp CD is only for installing hardware drivers on Windows, so no help here. Will the computer boot from the 10.6 DVD, or does it just spit it out and go to the recovery screen?

Steps:
1.Turn on the Mac and immediately hold down the option key.
2.When you see drive icons of any type, put the DVD in.
3.It's icon should show up, click on it and then the arrow to use it.
4.Once it's booted from the DVD (Which take a long while.) Select your language and continue. You should now have a menu bar at the top of the screen. If not, keep clicking continue until you do.
5.Select Utilities from the menu bar and select Disk Utility.
6.Once it's launched, you'll see all drives and disks in the left of the window. Select the icon for the hard drive, at the bottom of the screen make sure it's correct size is listed. The side bar will list a disk (physical item) with it's volumes (software item) under it. The recovery disk will be a volume on the hard drive. Select the disk icon that it branches from.
7.Once you've selected the hard drive, you can select the erase tab on the right and tell it to format the drive. Accept any warnings it gives. THIS WILL REMOVE ANY AND ALL INFO FROM THE DISK!
8.Once it finishes, select Quit from the File menu and you are back at the installer. Now you can continue to the drive selection and you should be able to get the the drive to install to and be good to go.


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

MartyF81 said:


> 10.6.3 is fine. It is showing only the Recovery HD because that is the only partition you currently have. You will need to erase and repartition the drive.http://support.apple.com/kb/ht3910


What would happen after I erase and repartition the drive?

Actually my Mac HD is locked, and I need help to unlock it.


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

sinclair_tm said:


> Since it's still the same problem, I've merged the threads so all the info is in the same spot.


Thank you Sinclair



sinclair_tm said:


> Will the computer boot from the 10.6 DVD, or does it just spit it out and go to the recovery screen?


When I put the dvd in it spits out after a while, but doesn't do anything. Or when I get to the Disk Utility and put the dvd in, it doesn't appear in the drives.



sinclair_tm said:


> Steps:
> 1.Turn on the Mac and immediately hold down the option key.
> 2.When you see drive icons of any type, put the DVD in.
> 3.It's icon should show up, click on it and then the arrow to use it.
> ...


I'll try this.


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

sinclair_tm said:


> Steps:
> 1.Turn on the Mac and immediately hold down the option key.
> 2.When you see drive icons of any type, put the DVD in.
> 3.It's icon should show up, click on it and then the arrow to use it.


After holding the Option Key, it only shows the Recovery HD along with a small drop down for WiFi connection. Should I also connect to WiFi?

When I insert the dvd it takes a while then ejects on its own, without showing the Drive Icon.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

You said it has a locked hard drive, could you go into a little more detail about that please? How is it locked? Are you sure it's not a firmware password?

And no, don't mess with the WiFi, that's so it can get 10.7 from Apple's servers if you didn't have a recovery partition.


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

Well, I've continued looking things up on why my MacintoshHD doesn't appear when I do Option Key. Also, somewhere said to change the permissions of my hd by using the command sudo - which gives me the "command not found" message in terminal. 

Only thing that shows after I hold Option key, is the Recovery HD. What can I do with that?

Info: I got more information about my hd and under Can Reset Permissions it says No. Is that normal?


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

[Update]Additional Info: When I try to reinstall Lion, it shows where to select disk, and shows the Recovery HD locked (but shows on the Option screen) and MacintoshHD is available (but doesn't show on the Option screen) - but once clicked, it asks for Apple Login info.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

If it kept ejecting the 10.6 DVD, how are you getting to where it asks for a password?


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

Only when I try to get online it would ask for Keychain Password.

But aside from that, I can't change the permissions for the MacintoshHD, and the MacintoshHD doesn't appear when I restart and hold the Options key.

What can I do to get it to be visible?


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

It will not show "Macintosh HD" unless that drive is properly partitioned. Which based on your previous posts, you deleted that drive.... so you need to get disk utility running so you can recreate the partition.

When booting, and holding Option... do you have the DVD in?


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

When I have the dvd in and reboot holding down the Option key, the only thing that shows is the Recovery HD, and the dvd never appears. It ejects itself after a while. AppleCare suggest I need Snow Leopard, which I have both 10.6.2 (came with system) and 10.6.3 (recently purchased). Both of them ejects without any luck.

I was browsing online for some answers, and came across 'Resetting NVRAM / PRAM', as the discs keeps ejecting.

Do either of you suggest this to be an option to try?

Thanks!


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

I also found that some people had said their disc drive may have been dusty and either Can of Compressed Air, or CD/DVD Cleaning Kit worked for them.

I'm not too certain, but it can be worth a try, what do you think?


----------



## zee.shan (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting this much information. I was looking for some answers too for my problem


----------



## MartyF81 (Jan 23, 2013)

I would NOT use canned air and spray it in to the DVD drive, there are sensitive parts in there.

Do you have an external DVD player you could use? like a USB player.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Actually, I've sprayed compressed air in my DVD drive several times when it doesn't want to read disks. It has worked every time. Here is another thing to try, go ahead and boot into the recovery drive, only this time look for the menu to appear at the top and select Disk Utility like I instructed before. Now you should be able to reformat the whole drive. But as for getting the DVD to work, an external drive would be nice if you can get your hands on one, otherwise the internal DVD drive needs to be cleaned.


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

No problem Zee.Shan, glad to know I'm not the only one needing support for this particular issue. 



MartyF81 said:


> Do you have an external DVD player you could use? like a USB player.


Unfortunately, I don't have one of those.


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

sinclair_tm said:


> Actually, I've sprayed compressed air in my DVD drive several times when it doesn't want to read disks. It has worked every time.


I figured this would be a solution as many used this method. What snout those cd/dvd discussion cleaners? I read it may take a few times to get it cleaned bit it works also. When you cleaned your disc drive, how did you do it? I just want to make sure I handle it as delicately as possible. 



sinclair_tm said:


> Here is another thing to try, go ahead and boot into the recovery drive, only this time look for the menu to appear at the top and select Disk Utility like I instructed before. Now you should be able to reformat the whole drive.


If I reformat the Recovery HD, would I be able to see the MacintoshHD from the screen after holdong down the options key?



sinclair_tm said:


> But as for getting the DVD to work, an external drive would be nice if you can get your hands on one, otherwise the internal DVD drive needs to be cleaned.


Unfortunately, I don't have one of those either. I'll try both cleaning methods, I think I have both. I'll keep you updated. 

Note: I'm currently using my phone to respond. Do you guys have an Android app for this forum? A little window popped up in my mobile browser saying so but GooglePlay said there isn't one.

Anyways, please excuse any typos, my phone isn't cooperating too well on here. 

Thanks!


----------



## CinnB (Jun 28, 2013)

Ok, so thanks to my mom, she had a cd/dvd disk cleaner. The cd/dvd drive was dusty and now it's clean. Now our problem lies with the MacintoshHD, as Marty said we deleted it. We have partitioned the MacintoshHD and currently installing Snow Leopard 10.6.3 which we purchased. I'll keep you guys updated once the installation is done. 

Thank you Marty and Sinclair for all of your patience, skillful advice and brilliant expertise. I am truly a success story with a wonderful team from TechSupportForums. I appreciate all that you've both done to assist me in getting my Mac to proper standards. :thumb:

Zee.Shan hope my Mac issue would help you with your situation. Wish you only the best, hope you become another success story. 

Happy 4th of July to you all!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The only things that show up when you hold option at start are volumes that the Mac can boot from, so a reformatted drive will not show up. But it should make it show up as an drive to install onto, which it sounds like you got.


----------

